# I want to send my husband a boudoir photo book...



## lechatnoir35 (Dec 20, 2008)

He is going to Iraq on Jan. 9th and for Christmas I want to make him a little boudoir photo book with naughty stories next to them. So he can take it to Iraq with him. 

I am laminating it and binding it because it has to last 8 months in questionable conditions. 

My issue is that I am trying to find good poses for plus size boudoir photos. 

Any links to any photos? I have read articles on poses but I really need to see them. To figure at lighting and positions. 

Thank you for reading


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 20, 2008)

After we help remember....
:addpics:


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

Well....This is actually rather tough. It's all revolving around what you really want him keeping under his pillow at night. 

Do you want them pornish, or semi appropriate, or good taste.

then on top of that pulling it off is a challenge in an of it self.

For now we really can't lead you in any direction untill we know exactly what it is that you are looking to accomplish.


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 20, 2008)

AlexColeman said:


> After we help remember....
> :addpics:



i KNEW this was eventually gonna appear in this one!


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol, I felt obligated.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> i KNEW this was eventually gonna appear in this one!



Always does.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Dec 21, 2008)

I like Battou's comment about 'pulling it off...' :lmao:
Anon


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> I like Battou's comment about 'pulling it off...' :lmao:
> Anon



...


That's not exactly what I ment, but.... I see what you mean.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2008)

Do a google search for plus size boudoir photos and you should find some poses/shots that might inspire you. It looks like using tulle(?) carefully arranged can hide a host of sins. But it also looks like a knowledgeable photographer taking the shots is the real key, IMHO


----------



## inTempus (Dec 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that nudity and anything that might be construed as "pornographic" will likely be viewed as contraband in the sandbox... depending on the unit and where they are deployed if he's found with it, it will be confiscated.

Just a FYI.


----------



## Early (Dec 21, 2008)

He'll be homesick enough, and why would you want to give him the distraction?  Otherwise :heart: for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2008)

Message me and I'll help you out.


----------

